# Amber Arrow Cokes from 1930s?



## Tomn8tr (May 16, 2011)

Hi, I thought that once the 1915 Cokes went to the hobbleskirt design, all of the bottles were changed to hobbleskirt from that point forward.

 Here is an eBay add stating they are selling a 1930 amber Coca Cola bottle with an arrow:

eBay Link

 The description reads:

*"COCA COLA BOTTLE
 CINCINNATI OHIO
 REGISTERED w VERTICAL ARROW

 This is a 1930 Coca-Cola bottle. The front of the bottle reads: Coca Cola Cincinnati Ohio Registered On the back it reads: Coca Cola Property Of And Bottled By The Coca Cola Bottling Works Co. D.O.C. 1065. Amber in color, straight sided with a vertical arrow. Measuring aprox. 7 5/8"  * 

 Thanks, I am interseted in bidding on this bottle and need to better understand it.


----------



## surfaceone (May 16, 2011)

> Here is an eBay add stating they are selling a 1930 amber Coca Cola bottle with an arrow:


 
 Hey Tom,

 The seller is talking through their hat.


----------



## celerycola (May 16, 2011)

Looking at the neck I can tell it is a hand-finished bottle and would date 1910-16.


----------



## surfaceone (May 16, 2011)

Hey Tom,

 The "DOC" mark can be found HERE. "D.O.C.................D.(Dominick) O. Cunningham Glass Co., Pittsburgh, PA (c.1882-1931). A prolific producer of soda bottles, especially hutches. The mark seems to be seen primarily on handmade bottles manufactured (generally speaking) before about 1910."

 Cunningham took a hunk outta Root's business with that one.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 16, 2011)

I have always trusted Reggie Lynch's list below to be accurate, and generally use it as a rule of thumb when attempting to date the various straight-sided Coca Cola bottles. The one on e-bay would be a amber with "verticle" arrow. Definitely nothing here to suggest the e-bay bottle as being 1930s. The seller is probably just guessing. 

 SPBOB

                                                   Straight-Sided Coca Cola Bottles[/align]
                                                      (According to Reggie Lynch)

 The Straight-Sided bottles listed below are the basic styles whose dates depend primarily on where the Coca-Cola script logo is located:[/align]

 Center slug plate script - about 1900-1905. 
 Base rectangular slug plate script - about 1900-1905. 
 Mid body script - about 1900-1910. 
 Base script - about 1902-1915. 
 Center diamond script - about 1907-1912. Only from Cumberland MD (amber and clear) and Toledo OH (amber). . 
 Vertical script - about 1905-1910. Only from Milwaukee WI. 
 Vertical arrow script - about 1912-1916. All amber, primarily TN and KY. 
 Circular arrow script - about 1912-1914. All from Jackson TN (amber and aqua). 
 Shoulder script - about 1910-1919. 
 [/align][/align]


----------



## Tomn8tr (May 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the great answers!  That's what I needed to know...


----------



## grime5 (May 17, 2011)

there is also a circular amber script from louisville ky. later greg


----------

